
Paper prototyping: IT's best kept secret? - nickb
http://www.openxtra.co.uk/blog/2007/10/11/paper-prototyping-its-best-kept-secret/
======
michaelbuckbee
I was really taken by the effectiveness of the RSS in plain english videos:

<http://www.commoncraft.com/rss_plain_english>

It's not prototyping, but it is paper and I think underscores how powerful a
"cheap" paper design can be.

